# Race Tracks in Georgia?



## vince (Aug 16, 2006)

I know about the Atlanta Motor Speedway and Augusta has a track called gordon park speedway where locals race.
Are there any other tracks in Georgia? It does't have to be a NASCAR track.


----------



## Super Dave (Aug 16, 2006)

YOu have Road Atlanta, Lanier Raceway in Braselton and Peacht State in Jefferson.


----------



## specialk (Aug 16, 2006)

http://www.racereview.com/georgia.htm


here's a few, there may be more......


----------



## bdoutdoors (Aug 16, 2006)

*tracks*

go to www.chasinracin.com it wil show you all tracks in ga.


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Aug 16, 2006)

vince said:
			
		

> I know about the Atlanta Motor Speedway and Augusta has a track called gordon park speedway where locals race.
> Are there any other tracks in Georgia? It does't have to be a NASCAR track.


AAHHH Gordon park. I left many a sheet metal on that track.


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Aug 16, 2006)

Vince there is a dirt track in sylvania, swainsboro a nascar sanctioned track (lanier speedway). Also oglethorpe down by savannah. Man you start talkin about dirt tracks I may never shut up.


----------



## vince (Aug 16, 2006)

*Thanks guys*

I was just curious to know how many we had here. Thought maybe they were disappearing like the Drive -In threaters were.

Kudzu,They are still racing at Gordon on saturday nights.


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm from augusta I just moved to north Ga about two years ago. When I go back to visit I thought of swinging by there.


----------



## firebiker (Aug 18, 2006)

Super Dave said:
			
		

> YOu have Road Atlanta, Lanier Raceway in Braselton and Peacht State in Jefferson.


And don't forget Winder Speedway in Winder


----------



## Keith48 (Aug 18, 2006)

There is an old NASCAR road course in Augusta off Windsor Spring Rd. It is about 5 miles long and there is information on it online. I don't time to look for it right now, but you could Google it. I know Richard Petty and Cale Yarborough have run it.


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Aug 19, 2006)

Keith48 said:
			
		

> There is an old NASCAR road course in Augusta off Windsor Spring Rd. It is about 5 miles long and there is information on it online. I don't time to look for it right now, but you could Google it. I know Richard Petty and Cale Yarborough have run it.


 most of its been cut up and built on. Theres a gas station I think its called macs (or it used to be) Before we would go to the club we would get gas there and I remembering looking towards the track and seeing the 1/4 mile strip. For the info I got on it years ago it had a road course about an eigth mile, oval and a drag strip. I have been to the oval before it looks pretty neat


----------



## Researcher31726 (Aug 19, 2006)

Don't Cordele and Albany have one?
Sue


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 19, 2006)

Don't forget I-285 in Atlanta.


----------



## Keith48 (Aug 19, 2006)

kudzumotorsports said:
			
		

> most of its been cut up and built on. Theres a gas station I think its called macs (or it used to be) Before we would go to the club we would get gas there and I remembering looking towards the track and seeing the 1/4 mile strip. For the info I got on it years ago it had a road course about an eigth mile, oval and a drag strip. I have been to the oval before it looks pretty neat



Mack's got bought out, but it was on the other side of the street. You could look out across Windsor Spriing Rd. at one time and see part of it while you were pumping gas there! Now it is all grown over with trees and stuff. They did cut strips out of the pavement to keep people from riding on it. But there were portions you could get to at one time and drive on.


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Aug 19, 2006)

Yeah I remember my dad taking me fishing over there when I was a kid. I think the people that owned a xmas tree farm used to charge people to fish those ponds. I was looking last night and found this neat website.http://www.augustainternationalraceway.com


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 19, 2006)

Here is one just north of Valdosta:

http://www.sgmpracing.com/


----------



## Burl E. (Aug 20, 2006)

*Athens Speedway*

There was a dirt track in Athens. My uncles built and raced cars there in the 60's and 70's. They also raced at Lavonia, Hartwell, Anderson SC and others. Their cars won several season championships at several different tracks. I have a old trophy they got for the season championship in 1970 at Hartwell Speedway.
I found some old pics of the speedway and some of their old cars.  
Here's some of Athens Speedway.


----------



## Burl E. (Aug 20, 2006)

*Here are some cars they raced*

Here are a couple of cars they raced.


----------



## Burl E. (Aug 20, 2006)

*Bud Lunsford*

Bud Lunsford was one of the ones to beat in those days. He was the first owner of Lanier Raceway. I think he owns the bowling alley in Gainesville now.


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Aug 20, 2006)

nice pics burl


----------



## Holton (Aug 21, 2006)

Yes nice pictures.


----------



## Cameron197 (Aug 21, 2006)

firebiker said:
			
		

> And don't forget Winder Speedway in Winder



Go to a fight and a race breaks out.

Cordele has watermellon Speedway a nice asphalt 3/8 mile with no wall on the back.Albany ahs a tight little 1/4 mile. Check out Southe Ga in Valdosta one of the nicest tracks in the state. If you want to see a good race go down to the Snowball Derby in Pensacola (SP?) the first week in December.


----------



## rolltide730 (Aug 21, 2006)

if you like dirt track theres dixie speedway in woodstock, rome speedway in rome, sugar creek raceway in blue ridge and north ga speedway in chatsworth


----------



## Gun Docc (Aug 21, 2006)

We run a Super Late Model on dirt 

asphalt is for getting there...hehe

Race here on special events
Lavonia Speedway Website
http://www.lavoniaspeedway.com/

Race here every week
Toccoa Motor Speedway
http://www.toccoamotorspeedway.com/

Race here every once in a while
Sugar Creek Raceway
http://www.sugarcreekracing.com/


----------



## creekbender (Aug 21, 2006)

didnt they film the movie greased lightning at the dirt track in athens in the late 70 ? uncle had a car in it , 56' ford #19


----------



## Burl E. (Aug 21, 2006)

Gun Docc said:
			
		

> We run a Super Late Model on dirt
> 
> asphalt is for getting there...hehe




I know that's right!

I remember at Lavonia Speedway they only had a guard rail ( like the kind on the side of the road) that was around the pits. No concrete wall. 
I was 5 or 6 at the time. This rear tire came off one of the cars in turns 1 & 2. The tire hopped the guard rail and rolled/bounced down the small road on the back streach side of the pits. 
This guy was walking away from the direction of the tire. He never saw it, but the wheel, tire and a little bit of the brake drum steamrolled him. 
They loaded him up in one of those old station wagon type ambulances and away they went. 

Here is some more old shots from Athens.

  1) Buck Simmons
  2) Jabez Jones And Tootle Estes
  3) Charlie Mincey 

I will have to find the website the photos came from and post it later.


----------



## bdoutdoors (Aug 21, 2006)

Man it's good to read all this good dirt track talk. I haven't had time to get to the track this year. I'm going to try and get to gordon park this weekend and then to swainsboro on labor day for a big race their having.  Maybe woody's should start a dirt track fourm.


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Aug 21, 2006)

rolltide730 said:
			
		

> if you like dirt track theres dixie speedway in woodstock, rome speedway in rome, sugar creek raceway in blue ridge and north ga speedway in chatsworth


 Dixie speedway by far is the most professional track I have ever been to. Mike swims and the boys over there really got it goin on. The outlaws at rome is a good mention also.


----------



## rolltide730 (Aug 21, 2006)

i used to have friends that worked at sugar creek and i'd go up there every week untill timmy sold it. now i go to dixie, its alot of the same drivers and alot closer


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Aug 21, 2006)

Love those old pics!!!

Now that was racing, what they got today ain't nothing close to the guys who did it for the love of racing


----------



## contender* (Aug 24, 2006)

I used to go to North GA speedway all the time way back, I didn't realize they were still runnin on that track.


----------



## marknga (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks for the links to Augusta International THAT is too cool. This is the first time I have ever heard of that complex. What a concept.
Here in Byron we have the skeleton of old Macon Raceway, a 1/2 mile high banked asphalt track that hosted 4 Grand National Events in the 60's. It is now surrounded by subdivisions and will likely be bulldozed away. Richard Petty had 4 of his 200 career victories here. I remember going to the weekly series races when I was a kid back in the late 60's. That is where I first fell in love with stock car racing (Thanks Dad!) 
The old Macon Speedway was also famous for being the site of the Atlanta Pop Festival in 1970 (Woodstock of the South) with estimated crowd of 250,000 to 450,000 thousand fans showing up and taking over middle Ga that July. 
Thanks for the old pics of Athens Speedway......that kind of stuff doesn't need to get filed away!

Good thread!


Mark


----------



## nvra82 (Jul 24, 2007)

*old skeeter cars*

Hey guys, the old skeeter cars like the ones being shown are still alive and doing well.  The #16 Mincey car was restored several years ago and run with the National Vintage Racing Association (www.nvraracing.org) up until the end of 2005.  As far as I know, it is still in the Brunswick, GA area.

The NVRA has several original racer cars (and several old racers who raced at tracks such as Athens and the Peach Bowl).  We ran at Lanier last Saturday night and had 38 old racecars in the pits.  We will be at Senoia Speedway (near Newnan) in two weeks, and at Peach State on September 8th.  One NVRA member out of Valdosta has a replica of Harvey Jones' blue #6 skeeter, along with a replica of Eddie Mc Donald's old #90.  See them at our web site (www.nvraracing.org).


----------



## medic1 (Jul 24, 2007)

Waycross Motor Speedway in Waycross and Golden Isles Speedway in Brunswick.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jul 25, 2007)

*I used to go to the racetrack in Senoia years ago when it was dirt*

Remember watching Roscoe Smith,Leon Archer Leon Sales,Mike Head in Late Model.Those were the good ol days.


----------



## Atlanta29 (Jul 25, 2007)

*Senoia Speedway - Raceway*

Yeah, Senoia Speedway now called Senoia Raceway in Senoia, GA off Hwy 16 between Newnan and Griffin. Fastest 3/8 mile paved oval built in 1969. Next Race Sat Aug. 4th 2007. http://www.newsenoiaraceway.com/
1971 - Gene's Datsun dirt track Ministock at Senoia Speedway


----------



## Cameron197 (Jul 25, 2007)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Remember watching Roscoe Smith,Leon Archer Leon Sales,Mike Head in Late Model.Those were the good ol days.


 
Funny you should mention Ol Head Bolt (Mike Head) He just walked out the door here at the office. I didn't ask where he was going this weekend but he still races.


----------



## Keith48 (Jul 25, 2007)

OK, who dredged up this relic thread???


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 25, 2007)

Just to bring you up to date, this view would basically be from the rear of Sam's loading dock on the Atlanta Highway.  That's Jimmy Daniels Road to the right.

The "dip" in the road in the upper right is the Clarke-Oconee County line.  Looking forward to the ridge in the upper left, there is a retirement community.

At this very moment they have finally gotten around to building office buildings on the old race track itself.


----------



## gotbait (Jul 26, 2007)

If anyone is interested in old pics of dirt cars try  www.Dirtfans.com and click dirt racing 101 .....cool site
Iwas raised on dirt at Waycross Motor Speedway and my uncle is the late model track champ.


----------



## SouthernAngler (Jul 27, 2007)

Jody Hawk said:


> Don't forget I-285 in Atlanta.



Nice...lol


----------



## truckguy07x (Dec 7, 2007)

yea there is plenty of tracks in georgia.
DIRT TRACKS:
Swainsboro Raceway.
Ogelthorpe speedway park
Screven County speedway
Cocharn Speedway
Dixie Speedway
Rome Speedway
Golden Isles Speedway
Hartwell speedway
North Georgia Speedway
Highway 106 Speedway
Sugar creek Raceway
Thunderbowl Speedway
Toccoa Motor Speedway
Waycross Motor Speedway
West Georgia Motor Speedway
Winder-Barrow Speedway

ASPHALT TRACKS:
Albany Speedway
Watermelon Capital Speedway
Four-Forty-One (441) Speedway(not open right now)
Lanier National Speedway
Peach State Speedway
Senoia Speedway
South Georgia MotorSports Park

yeah thats all the tracks i know of i dont think theres anymore in ga thats dirt or asphalt...
but wanna know more just ask me.


----------

